# Brauche ein Notebook zum Programmieren



## PrestigeEis (28. Dezember 2017)

Also ich suche ein Notebook das sich hervorragend zum Programmieren eignet... Es sollte also 16GB Ram haben... Auch wird das Notebook im Bereich Hacking verwendet werden.. Ebenso sollte es bei der Bild und Video Bearbeitung mit zum Beispiel den Adobe Produkten nicht schlapp machen. Zum Zocken ist das Notebook zumindest nicht vorgesehen.

Vielleicht könntet ihr mir ja mal ein paar Vorschläge in verschiedenen Preisklassen machen.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus

Gruß PrestigeEis


----------



## Research (28. Dezember 2017)

Öhm, bissel wenig Eckdaten.

Größe?
Gewicht?
Laufzeit?
Paralelisierung?
Was wird Programmiert?
Beschleuniger (OpenGl/Cl, CUDA....)


----------



## Körschgen (28. Dezember 2017)

Im Bereich Hacking , ach Kinners...

Wie wäre es mit konkreten Angaben?

Was heißt bei dir Videobearbeitung?


Grundsätzlich bieten sich die Klassiker der T und P Serie von Lenovo an.


----------



## fotoman (28. Dezember 2017)

Ernsthafte Videobearbeitung mit Premiere wäre für mich mit keinem Laptop dieser Welt möglich. da muss ich das Video in Originalauflösung sehen, und danaben die diversen Steuerelelemte. Man benötigt also zwingend zwei Monitore. Insb., wenn mehr wie FulHD geschnitten werden soll.

Bei der Bildbearbeitung bekommt man jede CPU klein, auch einen i7-8700K oder Ryzen 7 1700X.

Programmieren, insb. Hacking oder andere Dinge, bei denen man mind. eine VM als "Testobjekt" benötigt, würe für mich (mit VS2015/VS2017, Leute mit VI und GCC mögen das anders sehen) mittlerweile mind. 32 GB Ram bedeuten. Dazu einen i7-8550U und mind. 1 TB SSD (auch für die Videobearbeitung). Zur Not und mit Einschränkungen halt nur 16 GB Ram und 512 GB SSD. In "klein" wäre das dann sowas
Dell XPS 13 2017 silber, Core i7-8550U, 16GB RAM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
(falls die diversen Probleme mit dem 2017er mittlerweile behoben sind)
oder als 15" Gerät eher sowas
Dell XPS 15 2017 Touch, Core i7-7700HQ, 32GB RAM, 1TB SSD, Windows 10 Home (9560-1578) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die haben beide auch gute Displays zur Bildbearbeitung in sRGB.

Günstiger und gebraucht wäre sowas für mich denbar
Test Dell Precision M4600 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
oder eher dessen Nachfolger mit Win 10 Unterstützung.

Bzgl. Cuda/OpenCL musst Du halt sehen, was Du brauchst, mich interessiert das auch bei der Bildbearbeitung nicht, womit mir eine Intel GPU vollkommen ausreicht.


----------

